# WOC: A Tartan Tale



## Ms.Lulu (Oct 7, 2010)

Hopefully I'm not stepping on anybody's toes for starting this thread! 
I didn't see one here so hopefully this isn't a duplicate thread!

What does everybody think? The palettes might be okay but I am really excited for the 2 blushes! 'My highland honey' and 'Her blooming cheek'.

I'm afraid MHH might be too similar to 'Peaches' or 'Melba' but I'll probably still buy them anyway!


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 7, 2010)

I hate plaid so I think I'll be skipping this collection.


----------



## Ms.Lulu (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I hate plaid so I think I'll be skipping this collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am not a fan of the packaging either! 
But I feel like I 'need' the two blushes!


----------



## honybr (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll just be sticking with the pearlglides.  Undercurrent, Black Line, and Black Swan.  Maybe Lord it Up but I'm going to need to see swatches on darker skin first.


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 7, 2010)

Pearlglides without a doubt. Maybe one palette some of the swatches look amazing.


----------



## 2browneyes (Oct 7, 2010)

Can't really make up my mind yet. I was eyeing one of the palettes and a mini gloss set...maybe the pigments from the color collection. Maybe I'll just do the pigments and wait till the minis and palettes hit the CCO.


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 7, 2010)

I will be getting the neutral palette b/c I am taking a chance of that palette hitting my CCO, the neutral ones are always scarce and the colorful ones hit my CCO. 

I like the look of the pigments but I just don't want to deal with the glitter even wet.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Pearlglides and the hot pink lipstick and dazzleglass creme. That's it.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 7, 2010)

GOTTA get backups of Undercurrent ( thank you, MAC!) and Petrol Blue. Maybe black Swan and HBC. I gotta see those in person.


HATE plaids, so I can pass on everything else.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 7, 2010)

I plan on getting:

Moonlight Night Pigment
The Family Crest Pigment
Her Blooming Cheek Blush
My Highland Honey Blush
Black Swan Pearlglide

I stopped buying the holiday palettes in 2006. I just never use them.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 7, 2010)

I like a lot this year.  I only bought the MSF kit last year and I got it after the holidays.  Nothing really caught my eye.  I think Curiositease? or was it Antiquitease was my last holiday shopping.  I bought a lip and an eye palette.

I like:
-all the single shadows
-My Family Crest Pigment
-Moonlight Night Pigment
-Black Swan Pearlglide
-Lord it up Pearlglide
-My Highland Honey if it isn't too light
-I like all of the eye palettes but I agree that they will probably end up at the outlets so I have to see which ones I can wait on.


----------



## Luiza_T (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm not planning on buying a lot of stuff. Only Cut a Caper l/s, MHH blush if it isn't too close to Cantaloupe blush (Pro), and 1 or 2 pigments.


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, it's interesting to read how people would skip products because the packaging doesn't agree with their taste.  I never thought packaging played such a big part..

It's interesting to me to note that a lot of people disliked the VV packaging when it was first seen on blogs but now everyone seems to be buying it, maybe the same will be true of this? 

Also, are there photos and swatches of the Tartan Tale colletion available online? Can someone link me up if they are as I quite like the look of the palettes.


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Wow, it's interesting to read how people would skip products because the packaging doesn't agree with their taste.  I never thought packaging played such a big part..

It's interesting to me to note that a lot of people disliked the VV packaging when it was first seen on blogs but now everyone seems to be buying it, maybe the same will be true of this? _

 
It depends on the person.  Some people are hoarders -- easily influenced by hype and online enabling; they'd probably buy 3-day-old poop if it came encased in a black box with MAC on the top, and folks on Spectra said it was a "must have". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For me, if I hate the packaging then I don't purchase the product because being en vogue in accordance to my own personal style is important to me.  That's why I haven't purchased Urban Decay's Mattifying Powder: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't carry a neon purple compact in my purse everyday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate plaid, and I'm not a particular fan of Scottish culture so any/all products with plaid packaging are a "no".  It's not just the packaging though.  I hate mini-lipglasses (prefer full-sized) so those are a "no".  I don't use pigments so that's a "no".  I don't like MAC's nail polish formulation, and I don't need any brushes.  And the blushes aren't unique IMO.  

I'll be the 1st to admit that I'm picky and hard-to-please regarding makeup/fashion. I skip the majority of MAC's collections.


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Wow, it's interesting to read how people would skip products because the packaging doesn't agree with their taste. I never thought packaging played such a big part..

It's interesting to me to note that a lot of people disliked the VV packaging when it was first seen on blogs but now everyone seems to be buying it, maybe the same will be true of this? 

Also, are there photos and swatches of the Tartan Tale colletion available online? Can someone link me up if they are as I quite like the look of the palettes._

 

Look in the swatch forum


----------



## sss215 (Oct 8, 2010)

Not sure yet. Maybe a pigment.  The Family Crest is pretty, but it reminds me a little of NARS Mekong.  So I don't know if I will haul it.  I may haul Later, since I passed on it during Alice and Olivia.  Other than that, meh.  I would like to save for Peacocky and a few items from Cham Pale. 

Too much MAC  overload right now too, rather save for the Sephora F&F sale later this month.

So much of last year's holiday is at the CCO right now. If I am itching for a palette, I can go there.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_It depends on the person. * Some people are hoarders -- easily influenced by hype and online enabling; they'd probably buy 3-day-old poop if it came encased in a black box with MAC on the top, and folks on Spectra said it was a "must have". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I've noticed that also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why if I miss something in the stores, I just keep an eye out for it in the Sale/Swap section. Once the hype moves onto something else, their eyes are opened and they are ready to let things go.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Pearlglide Intense eye liner US$14.50
*Black Swan- black with pearl
Lord it Up- bronze with pearl

*Dazzleglass Creme US $18
*Radiant Jewels- dark sparkly magenta

that's all i want...not a fan of plaids...plus i'm really trying to save for PEACOCKY!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 9, 2010)

Last years holiday collection palettes disappointed me big time. The size and quality were subpar in my opinion. I got some pigments and a few other things from the CCOs earlier in this year. I don't care for the packaging and those two things will make this collection a skip for me. Though I may need a back up of Undercurrent pearlglide but thats about it.


----------



## saviisneat (Oct 9, 2010)

So far I'm interested in:

Cut-a-Caper l/s
Soft Dazzle l/g
The Family Crest piggie
6 dashing lassie eyeshadows
maybe one of the brush sets 

I'm not in LOVE with this collection but there are some things that I really want.


----------



## bevcita (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm eyeing the pearlglides since the ones I have are just pure love to me.  Maybe my first pigment but that's it.  I'm still pretty broke right now so I don't have a choice.


----------



## captodometer (Oct 9, 2010)

I do have an affinity for all things Scottish, so the packaging doesn't bother me.  I was even able to recognize a couple of the tartan patterns on the packaging, LOL.

I like all the eyeshadow palettes except Play It Cool.  But I don't think any of them are all that unique; I will probably just wait for them to show up at the CCO next year. I do like the new pigment colors, but I don't really wear loose pigments so I might just skip those too.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_I do have an affinity for all things Scottish, so the packaging doesn't bother me.  I was even able to recognize a couple of the tartan patterns on the packaging, LOL.

I like all the eyeshadow palettes except Play It Cool.  But I don't think any of them are all that unique; I will probably just wait for them to show up at the CCO next year. I do like the new pigment colors, but I don't really wear loose pigments so I might just skip those too._

 

What is the green one? If you know. I would love to know. 
I used to wear that plaid in my elementary school uniform. I went to a catholic school.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Wow, it's interesting to read how people would skip products because the packaging doesn't agree with their taste.  I never thought packaging played such a big part.._

 

LOL. for the most part, I didn't understand that either until now, but honestly packaging still is like, the last factor I consider if at all. I just REALLY REALLY HATE PLAIDS, LOL. I was going to get that one palette with Vainglorious and decided it was cheaper and made more sense for my personal taste to just get it as a single shadow from the VV collection. Thankfully, there's not much funny business you can print onto pearlglides!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 10, 2010)

it wasn't so much the packaging for me, i mean i'm not into plaids, but aside from that, there wasn't anything that screamed BUY ME, other than the two newest pearglides. the shadows are just, eh, to me. but i definitely understand how packaging can play a big part in whether there's an increase in people wanting something or not...


----------



## captodometer (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_What is the green one? If you know. I would love to know. 
I used to wear that plaid in my elementary school uniform. I went to a catholic school._

 
I believe that it's the Stuart hunting tartan.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 11, 2010)

^^^thanks!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 12, 2010)

I like plaid, I just don't like how they items have 3 different patterns on one object. Reminds me more of the colorblocking fad from years ago. 

I'm going to be wearing Undercurrent all week once I get my hands on it.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think I may haul The Family Crest, Later, and Semi Precious.  That's it.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 14, 2010)

DILLIGAF said:


> Last years holiday collection palettes disappointed me big time. The size and quality were subpar in my opinion. I got some pigments and a few other things from the CCOs earlier in this year. I don't care for the packaging and those two things will make this collection a skip for me. Though I may need a back up of Undercurrent pearlglide but thats about it.


	I hear ya.  I still have a backup of Undercurrent from the last go around, but I think I need another of Black Line.  Glad they repromoted some.


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 15, 2010)

I think i'll just purchase:

  	The Family Crest
  	Black Line
  	Undercurrent

  	I really want a bag, however still trying to justify buying one of the lip/pigment sets, when its not for the items included.

  	Her Blooming Cheek, I love but I think I may give it a miss, afterall its just a bright pink blush.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 15, 2010)

Soul Unique said:


> Her Blooming Cheek, I love but I think I may give it a miss, afterall its just a bright pink blush.



Yeah, after seeing a swatch, I'm like, meh. I'll just get a pro-pan of one of the dupes.


----------



## Sweexy985 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm eyeing moonlight night pigment something crazy.

  	I wouldn't mind one of the lippie trios either. Maybe the rose colored one. You can never have too many rose lipsticks.

  	And I really like some of the brush sets but I'll have to check out the quality of them in person.

  	I'm actually pretty excited for this collection. The bigger the collection, the better, I say. lol


----------



## sss215 (Oct 16, 2010)

Soul Unique said:


> I think i'll just purchase:
> 
> The Family Crest
> Black Line
> ...


	HBC looks like Full Fuchsia.


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 16, 2010)

Yep! I know I can definitely live without HBC for sure, especially with dupes available.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 17, 2010)

I actually really like the packaging.  I guess I am one of the few here who likes plaid, a lot.  If I were that type of buyer, the packaging would probably be the only reason I got any of the palettes.  But I am not a big Holiday Palette person.  I only have one, from last year, and I could live without it to be honest.  We'll see about the color collection though.


----------



## she (Oct 18, 2010)

i think the collection is fine- glad the pearlglides are back. i want both blushes- gotta swatch my highland honey first. also interested in seeing how the face kits look on brown skin (not sure if they are all repromotes). was expecting a little more with the lip colors but i may snatch up full fuschia.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 20, 2010)

I went into MAC today and pre-ordered :

  	The Family Crest p/m
  	Undercurrent (very pretty!!) PGL
  	Radient Jewels DGC
  	Passing Fancy DGC

  	Thats it Im done w/ this collection !!!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 20, 2010)

Oy I really want to share what I got and my general impressions, but I have been having so much trouble with the new site. >: (
  	I ended up getting Her Blooming Cheek, Semi-Precious, Full Fuchsia, Radiant Jewel, and the blue pigment (I can't scroll up to check the name because when I click out of the text box I can't come back and edit what I've written). 

  	I also have some pictures up of the products, but I plan to do some more looks soon with what I picked up yesterday.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 20, 2010)

the nail polish set looks appealing, but i've already preordered the two new pearlglides and the radiant jewels DG, other than that, bring on PEACOCKY!!! lol


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 21, 2010)

I went ahead and put up some pigment and lipstick swatches in the swatch thread.  For reference, the skin on my arm is a lot cooler and slightly lighter than the skin on my face for those of you who've seen my FOTDs and want to make a comparison that way.


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 23, 2010)

There are a few hauls from WOC for TT on Youtube, however the quality of the vids are grainy, [so not posted] but this vid below is kool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly__LB_RzeM


----------



## sss215 (Oct 23, 2010)

Soul Unique said:


> There are a few hauls from WOC for TT on Youtube, however the quality of the vids are grainy, [so not posted] but this vid below is kool.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly__LB_RzeM


	wow. she said the pink blush Her Blooming Cheek  was ashy.  it looks just like full fuchsia blush, so try to get that before its gone. It at the CCO also.


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 23, 2010)

I think she was referring to My Highland Honey as being ashy - lol

  	As for HBC it really does look like Full Fuchsia, its a shame that there isn't any CCOs near London! I'll have to do a comparison once this collection arrives at PRO store, I wonder why it is being discontinued?? 



sss215 said:


> wow. she said the pink blush Her Blooming Cheek  was ashy.  it looks just like full fuchsia blush, so try to get that before its gone. It at the CCO also.


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 24, 2010)

My Highland Honey is very ASHY..I swatched it and sad to say, I walked away from it..get Peaches Blush if you really need that color or color type in your life.
  	The Pink one Her Blooming Cheek is really HOT..me likey..nice and matted...
  	As for the palettes, unless you are a newbie go right ahead..have at them..but if you are an old addict like myself, been there, done  that...pass on them..nothing new under the sun..keep it moving, it's a wrap..

  	The Pigments are POP, BaM..Boom when used wet..The Family Crest is very rich in texture and color..a little goes a very long way..
  	Moon Light Night..makes me wanna shout..lift my hands up and shout...
  	Both of these pigges are nice for evening wear, a night out on the town. I've notice Mac is making these babies with a black base..smokey eye here I come.

  	The PearGlides..are ok..I don't wear too much eyeliner..my eyes water...boo,boo
  	But they are pretty as a base if that's your thing..

  	Oh, let me address the plastic bristles on the brushes...*****enough said..I say invest in some regular ones..these are not worth the price, unless you just want the bag..
  	Sorry, the store didn't have in the mini lippies, yet but I'd probably pass on them..wait till they get to a local CCO..

  	The single eyeshadows..nice feel, creamy, dupeable..like I said if you are an old timer like me..you'll have some of these colors in your collections.

  	Semi-Precious..reminds me of Hepcat..maybe not at deep in color when you swatch it, but once you apply the e/s to your eyes with your base, you will see what I'm talking about..but if you MUST have..do the thang..

  	Glamora Castle..hmmmm, how can I put this in words....****unless you like blue greys..or just want it for your collections..GET IT..I just love this color..Greys never go out of style..such a humble color..sitting there waiting on me...this color can be used as a washed or under any reflects pigments..

  	The rest of the single e/s are ok...I may have to check out the coral one again..I'm trying to figure out if I've seen that color somewhere before..I've checked a few of my MES, to see if I see it...Help me on this one..if you know the answer..please share it with a sista..

  	As for the lipsticks and the DG..I've seen those before..just different textures....so, I have nothing to say on those..

  	I want the Bears..they are soooo cute..but I have to pass on them..my light bill is due..hehehehe

  	So, I'm going to get
  	Glamora Castle
  	The Family Crest
  	Moon Light Night
  	Her Blooming Cheek


----------



## User38 (Oct 24, 2010)

HH is a good colour for very light skins -- after a 3.0 level, you are asking for ashy tones.. or very little colour deposit


----------



## miagirl07 (Oct 25, 2010)

Are the pigment vials still 2.5 gms each? In that case the pigment sets are pretty good value. I might get one pigment set and one single e/s. I'll get the palettes from the CCO. I love the plaid design, but not that excited about the colors.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 25, 2010)

NLoveW630 said:


> My Highland Honey is very ASHY..I swatched it and sad to say, I walked away from it..get Peaches Blush if you really need that color or color type in your life.
> The Pink one Her Blooming Cheek is really HOT..me likey..nice and matted...



 	I thought that HBC was satin.  It doesn't appear as matte as colors like Blunt on me.


----------



## honybr (Oct 26, 2010)

FYI everyone.  This is online now.  It doesn't have its own category, but if you search by name it's there.

  	Do 2nd day if you're scared something will sell out.  According to the webiste, it processes faster than standard:  http://www.maccosmetics.com/cms/customer_service/shipping_info.tmpl


----------



## knottyhead25 (Oct 27, 2010)

I am letting this collection pass me by... the only exception may be the pigments simply because I don't own any and theses seem like a good value to try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I think I will let those pass too or see if I ca finagle them as an xmas gift...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 27, 2010)

I know I know I was going to skip this collection but I swatched Her Blooming Cheek Today @ Nordstroms and I have to say I like it! I like it A LOT!!!! So yea I got one thing from this collection. However Im sure this will be the ONLY thing I get.


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Oct 27, 2010)

For those of you who were talking about the dupes for HBC, would anyone mind telling me what they are? Love this color! TIA


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 28, 2010)

Full Fuchsia and Azalea.


Adnegveill35 said:


> For those of you who were talking about the *dupes for HBC*, would anyone mind telling me what they are? Love this color! TIA


----------



## sss215 (Oct 28, 2010)

i am totally skipping this collection. i was thinking about the liners, but  i am just not a big eyeliner person and unless something miraculous happens about that, i am passing this collection.

  	i really thought the pigments would speak to me as well, but no.  palettes are leaving much to be desired cause everything is not as pigmented as it should be.

  	i love the plaid bags.  reminds me of my uniform days.  the fabric is nice and heavy on them too!


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 28, 2010)

I hear you, I think i'll end up with perhaps just the family crest - and perhaps HBC blush and call it a day. I like the liners, but my eyes water and i'm reading all sorts about watery/itchy eyes and what not - I love my eyesight [so not fussing if I miss out]. I would love one of those bags - but not too fond of any of the products which come with so that looks like a pass, thought i'd get a lipglass set too - that was until I saw the Nars lipgloss set lol!

  	The wait for this collections release is really starting to drag over here. I feel that as soon as this collection makes its rounds globally, we are going to get info overload with all the other collections.


sss215 said:


> i am totally skipping this collection. i was thinking about the liners, but  i am just not a big eyeliner person and unless something miraculous happens about that, i am passing this collection.
> 
> i really thought the pigments would speak to me as well, but no.  palettes are leaving much to be desired cause everything is not as pigmented as it should be.
> 
> i love the plaid bags.  reminds me of my uniform days.  the fabric is nice and heavy on them too!


----------



## Sass (Oct 28, 2010)

OK so after I read through this thread my list has gotten smaller...honestly, I've been more focused on my Sephora shopping cart than this holiday collection.  I just need to get the little Teddy Bear and keep it moving. 

  	I have been buying lipstick like crazy and I feel like I want more so I --MIGHT-- give a couple of those a look see and I want a couple of DGCs (Gone Romancin' and Passing Fancy) because I like those and I currently only own two aaaaaand they are running out.  I think I like Style Clan nail polish, but if it's not amazing I'll skip it because I have several polishes in my Sephora cart of course. 

  	It's either $18.00 (a little less with Sephora FF) for Stila Kajal liner in Sapphire (I've been wanting this forever) or $14.50 for Petrol Blue...still thinking on this one.  My eyes are small so I'm wanting a blue liner that will go on kind of thick and show...I don't own one yet.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 28, 2010)

Think I'll back up Black Line and call it a day.  My sights are set on Peacocky.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 28, 2010)

I learned the hard way that pearlglide liners are not waterline safe! Other than that they should be ok to use on other areas of the eye. Just keep them away from that waterline!


----------



## gabi03 (Oct 28, 2010)

I picked up Family Crest pigment, the Reelers and Rockers eye palette (the colors are too stunning to pass up), and 2 of the pearlglide liners.

  	And um, when did all the prices jump up, I paid $20 for a pigment and 16.50 for my eyeliners, I don't remember them costing that much...i really just feel like buying MUFE from now on if MAC is going to keep jumping up with these prices.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 30, 2010)

I tried MHH and the MUA applied fix on  my face first.  She applied the blush and it barely showed up. I really like the color, i just need something more pigmented.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 30, 2010)

I returned Radiant Jewels today . . .I compared it to DGC Allure and it wasnt that much of a difference between the two.  I am startin to chk my stash when I buy things because I dont have $$$ to be wasting.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 31, 2010)

BeautyByLele said:


> I returned Radiant Jewels today . . .I compared it to DGC Allure and it wasnt that much of a difference between the two.  I am startin to chk my stash when I buy things because I dont have $$$ to be wasting.


 
	i shoulda done that too, because i have both now.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 31, 2010)

picked up the dazzle the lads lip bag, and passing fancy dgc.


----------



## rachelcf (Nov 1, 2010)

I have fallen for the 6 Dashing Lassies Eye Shadows


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 2, 2010)

I ended up returning the blush after getting home and realizing I had BOTH Azalea blush and Full Fuschia. They are way way too close to add yet another similar blush. I did exchange it for the pigment with the green pearl. The name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 2, 2010)

DILLIGAF said:


> I ended up returning the blush after getting home and realizing I had BOTH Azalea blush and Full Fuschia. They are way way too close to add yet another similar blush. I did exchange it for the pigment with the green pearl. *The name escapes me at the moment*.


	Moonlight Night.  I got that one and The Family Crest because I already have Later.  I should probably slow down on the black-based shadows and pigments.  I recently got the UD Black Palette, I have the Style Black MES (excepting Cinderfella), the two VV MES, all of the Hard Candy Meteor- Eyes Baked Shadows, and I have a couple of the NARS Night Life shadows and other miscellaneous shadows that fall into the same category (Beauty Marked, etc).  I guess I better rock smokey eyes hard this year.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 2, 2010)

I stuck with the Pearlglides, Undercurrent and Petrol Blue. Forgot Black Swan so I'll scoop that this weekend. I really hope these go perm so i can stop looking like a weirdo when buying backups.... at least I feel like a weirdo for buying them, and my friends family definitely treat me like one for doing it.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 3, 2010)

I got undercurrent, black line pearlglides, all 3 pigments, and reelers and rockette palette. I'll wait until the lip sets go to the cco.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 3, 2010)

I used Undercurrent pgl as a base under VV She Who Dares (the green side) . .just lovely !


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 3, 2010)

Does anyone have a FOTD using the family crest or any of the tartan tale shades?? Just wondering


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 7, 2010)

I went to the counter with a friend. Just with the intention of looking but not touching. I swatched Petrol Blue pg. PURCHASED!!!! I got two things from the collection I was never going to bother with in the 1st place.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Nov 9, 2010)

Guys, I really wanted to hate this collection but I fell in love with the tartan plaid.  I got 3 of the eyeshadows, Glamoura Castle, Enviably Fun, Semi-Precious, the Violet pigment kit (just love the bag), and 2 of the pigments, Moonlight Path and The Family Crest.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Nov 9, 2010)

I will do one on my daughter.  Which eyeshadows are you interested in?  I just posted what I purchased.


----------



## dewinter (Nov 12, 2010)

-


----------



## Sass (Nov 13, 2010)

I wanted a lot from this collection, but was really only interested in Courting Lilac lipstick and Gone Romancin' after seeing swatches...yesterday I went to get Courting Lilac and Gone Romancin'.  I looked at the collection in person for the first time and didn't want anything else except for a brush bag, but I am not willing to pay that price just for the bag.  Oh well.  I might order Teddy online though because I like collecting knick knacks.  I love my lip combo...very soft lilac color and with GR on top it works well for Fall & Winter and looks really good with my skin tone.  Two things out of a million...wowey...totally unheard of with me and it's MAC. Go figure.  If I change my mind it's OK because all of this collection will end up in the CCO anyway some time soon.


----------



## knottyhead25 (Nov 16, 2010)

So after saying I was getting nothing from this collection here I am with the pigment set in hand.... the smokey set . I have had it for about 5 days. I still haen't busted it out yet.. ;/


----------



## starfire123 (Nov 16, 2010)

I am thinking of getting a backup of Undercurrent liner ... I got it when it first came out and I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it so I may get another yet I doubt I will finish my first one but I dont like the glitter in my eyes


----------



## dopista (Nov 16, 2010)

Adnegveill35 said:


> Does anyone have a FOTD using the family crest or any of the tartan tale shades?? Just wondering


  	 I haven't seen many FOTD s but here are the links to the ones I have come across:

  	http://thefancyface.blogspot.com/2010/11/golden-family-crest-look.html

  	http://afullbeat.blogspot.com/2010/11/family-crest.html

  	http://afullbeat.blogspot.com/2010/11/kardashianesque.html

  	http://www.luuux.com/health-beauty/look-day-5-mac-cosmetics-family-crest-smokey-eye

  	This thread:
  	http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/171530/tartan-tale-pigment-ideas-esp-the-family-crest-tfc

  	I do not have a photo but this is how I used TFC
  	Primed UDPP, NYX Black bean as a base, MAC feline to tightline, Nanogold in inner corner with TFC foiled on the lid with Fix+ and UD Rockstar on lower lash line (I find this really brings out the plumy tones in TFC) and a matte brow highlighter.


----------



## tsb10 (Dec 10, 2010)

I wasnt very interested in this Collection but i did purchase The Faerie Glen. I dont love it more than Touch as a nude but it is a nice nude for WOC!


----------

